# Fried Turkey



## Murray (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## kruizer (Nov 27, 2019)

That is JUST scary.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 27, 2019)

Yep. Fire departments respond to more than a thousand fires a year caused by folks attempting to deep fry a turkey. Physics in action: displacement, hot oil, and the slightest amount of water or ice make for great "hold my beer and watch this" moments.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2019)

That is what I always envisioned if I was to use a turkey fryer, so have stayed clear of it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 27, 2019)

That's a misspelling...
Supposed to be "Fired Turkey".
LMAO!

Looking at the pic, I'd say they likely weren't doing turkeys, but instead were doing Cracklings.


----------



## Murray (Nov 27, 2019)

It’s not really a Smoking topic but with American Thanksgiving coming up thought it was appropriate.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 27, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Supposed to be "Fired Turkey


....but still.... soooooo tender!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 27, 2019)

My friend fried one last weekend.  His comes out the best.  Brines with a spicy brine.  He uses lower temp then most.  300 degees and 4 minutes a lb.  He been doing them for many years and says the lower temp works better.


----------



## Millberry (Nov 25, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> My friend fried one last weekend.  His comes out the best.  Brines with a spicy brine.  He uses lower temp then most.  300 degees and 4 minutes a lb.  He been doing them for many years and says the lower temp works better.


I was wondering if you know anything about his brine (or injection)? I'm going to try the 300 degree method, but mine is injected and has rub. Happy Thanksgiving--count your blessings. Thanks, Charlie


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 25, 2020)

I think he does 300.  He been busy processing deer and making sausage today and can't get a hold of him.  He does some kind of Tony Chachere he makes himself.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 25, 2020)

Millberry said:


> I was wondering if you know anything about his brine (or injection)? I'm going to try the 300 degree method, but mine is injected and has rub. Happy Thanksgiving--count your blessings. Thanks, Charlie


I just talked to him and said drop turkey in at 350 then hold at 300 for 4 minutes time actual weight.  They come out perfect and really nice color.  He says elevation can effect that.


----------



## Millberry (Nov 25, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Actually  I think he does 330.  He been busy processing deer and making sausage today and can't get a hold of him.  He does some kind of Tony Chachere he makes himself.


I REALLY appreciate your reply--------Thanks so much., Charlie


----------

